# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: کدام قابل حمل تر است؟

## elahemohammadi

به نظر شما کدام قابل حمل تر است => *جاوا یا سی* ؟

----------


## little.boy

به نظر من سوال یه کم ایراد داره! تا اونجا که من می دونم سی که اصلا قابل حمل نیست که حالا پرسیده بشه قابل حمل تر از جاوا هست یا نه؟ در مورد جاوا هم با انتقال از یک پلت فرم به پلت فرمی دیگر ،باید VM بر روی پلت فرم جدید موجود باشه!

----------


## persianshadow

در باره portable بودن یک زبان ، C کاملآ وابسته هست و به نوعی منتقل کردن کدها بر روی سخت‌افزارهای 

مختلف هم در نوع نوشتن کدها تاثیر میزاره.جاوا هم که یکی از خصوصیات ذاتی اون portable بودن هست.بدون

وابستگی به سخت افزار.

----------


## cups_of_java

کد جاوا قابل حمل تر هست.

----------


## jeus

برنامه نویسان C  قبل از اینکه جاوا پا به عرصه وجود بذاره شعارشون قابل حمل بودن نرم افزارهای نوشته شده با C  بود و دلیلش هم این بود که  



> کد برنامه ----> کامپایل برای ویندوز -----> اجرا در ویندوز 
> همان کد برنامه -------> کامپایل برای لینوکس ------> اجرا در لینوکس 
> جاوا -------> کامپایل 
>                         --------> اجرا در ویندوز 
>                         --------> اجرا در لینوکس


تنها موردی که هست اینه که جاوا برای هرسکویی نیاز به JRE داره . 
موفق باشی

----------

